# RCS breeding at 86F ???



## alexandre (27 Sep 2008)

Just wanted to share those photos, I didn't know it was possible. 






















Sorry for the bad quality of the photos.


----------



## thebullit (27 Sep 2008)

why do you have the temp so high any way? but nice 1 any way


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Sep 2008)

My cherries were breeding when the tank was at 32ÂºC over the summer heat wave! lol
I now have over a hundred in the tank, must get rid of some soon, they are everywhere!


----------



## alexandre (28 Sep 2008)

thebullit said:
			
		

> why do you have the temp so high any way? but nice 1 any way



I don't have that kind of temperature by choice. Even with the air condition switch on 8 to 10 hours a day, the aquarium don't cool down, I have got a big lounge....



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> My cherries were breeding when the tank was at 32ÂºC over the summer heat wave! lol
> I now have over a hundred in the tank, must get rid of some soon, they are everywhere!



Good to ear that. I was a bit worry peoples take me for a liar. After all breeding temp 23C, 25C they should stop to breed...
Just wanted to share. 
If you want to re dove some, I will be happy to buy some from you, so I can bring new "blood" to mine. Let me know.


----------



## thebullit (28 Sep 2008)

i am after some new blood to if you want to off load some    pm me


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Sep 2008)

alexandre said:
			
		

> After all breeding temp 23C, 25C they should stop to breed...


Crystal Red need this type of temperature and Sulawesi need around 28ÂºC


----------



## Wolfenrook (29 Sep 2008)

Cherry shrimp actually have a very broad range of temperatures at which they are happy and will breed.  The guide is usually 65-85, but as you have found they are happy at higher temperatures than this as well.  In fact most Neocaridina species will live happily at higher temperatures, I keep all of my shrimp tanks at 27 degrees C, as lower than this and breeding slows.

Ade


----------

